# iPhone apps for mountain biking?



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Should be getting a new iPhone soon, looking to download some free apps. What apps do you guys recommend? I am also looking for an app that will locate me back to my car if I'm lost out in the woods and an app that will track my mileage, etc.

Here's a few from a quick search:
Top Five Mountain Bike iPhone Apps | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## rll131 (Mar 13, 2012)

id like to know also


----------



## dirtyhabit (Feb 29, 2004)

Im using Sports tracker on a Droid. Holds the GPS signal very well, free app with limited options but for 10 bucks you get tons of options.


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

Tony777 said:


> Should be getting a new iPhone soon, looking to download some free apps. What apps do you guys recommend? I am also looking for an app that will locate me back to my car if I'm lost out in the woods and an app that will track my mileage, etc.


I have all these apps below and like them all but to be honest, I mostly use MotionX GPS because all I really care to do is save the as a GPX and KML to import into Google Earth.

Strava Cycling (Best free app out there)

iMapMyRide

Cyclemeter GPS Bike Computer

Bike Tracks

B.iCycle (one of the first cycle apps out there)

GPS Cycle Computer

MotionX GPS (the one I still use today)

As far as helping to track your way back to the car. Unless you need bread crumbs, you can "drop a pin" into the iPhone Maps at the start then if you need to get back, use the dropped pin to find your way back. But like I said, it will not bread crumb.

Also note, if you ride in very tight and twisty technical trails, none of these apps are as accurate as a dedicated wired or wireless bike computer. This is because the GPS isn't refreshing fast enough so on tight tracks it will track straighter lines instead of follow every 180' turn around trees.

Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I use iMapMyRide and it's worked well so far. Went on a 2.5 hr ride recently and it used 55% of the battery (from 100%). I then sync'd it from my iPhone to my online acct from the phone. By the way, the online acct is free but I dont think the app is. It's worth looking at.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Endomondo Pro. I have it on android and it rocks! Also try Runkeeper and see which one you like better.

see my signature for sample tracking results.

Of course, most area I bike at have cell phone signals, I don't know what would the app do when it does not have cell signal, maybe it'll record gps locations and later on post coordination to the server to map it out.


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

lifanus said:


> I don't know what would the app do when it does not have cell signal.


It would be a dream to ride where cell signal is ZERO. This is a problem I look forward to


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

The phone will work without cell .....it's a gps.
"Strava" is a great app that automatically shows on google.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out bikebrain.. It has worked well for me.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

I just got an iPhone 4S and I've been using Motion-X GPS for my last couple of rides. Once you learn how to use it, it's a great app. A friend of mine has used a different GPS app with his Android on those exact same rides and he's got quite a bit of data variation compared to mine. His elevation gain and overall distance are always greater than my respective values for the same rides so who knows. 

One thing that I would like to do (and give me a shout if you have a program or know how to do this) is to look at your GPS tracks on a 3-dimentional map with elevation. Maybe there is a way to import the tracks onto Google Earth and then rotate the view to get a 3-dimentional view? I thought it would be pretty cool.


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

I like cyclemeter. It got me back to te car once. Without a cell signal it will show u a track just no map. Couple bucks to download. It works and does multi sport.

They all work.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mvjnnh


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Dougie said:


> I just got an iPhone 4S and I've been using Motion-X GPS for my last couple of rides. Once you learn how to use it, it's a great app. A friend of mine has used a different GPS app with his Android on those exact same rides and he's got quite a bit of data variation compared to mine. His elevation gain and overall distance are always greater than my respective values for the same rides so who knows.
> 
> One thing that I would like to do (and give me a shout if you have a program or know how to do this) is to look at your GPS tracks on a 3-dimentional map with elevation. Maybe there is a way to import the tracks onto Google Earth and then rotate the view to get a 3-dimentional view? I thought it would be pretty cool.


Try this program for your computer
Topofusion 
It's made by a member on here and is really good


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I flip on Runtastic on my Droid every so often, like when I ride a new place. Their web site lets you view your track later. The rest of the time, my Garmin gets me there and back.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

GPS Kit is very nice too. Not free, but complete with good options and features. I really like to be able to download maps area and manage my tracks. Pretty accurate and not much battery whore.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

David C said:


> GPS Kit is very nice too..


+1. GPS kit is soooo much better than motion-X in my opinion. 
Seems to track better, and fewer useless features cluttering up the UI. Best of all, you can import/export .kml format- trace/draw maps of entire trail systems in google earth & export to your phone!


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tried Runkeeper a few times. Was never accurate not sure why. I have since installed imapmyride but have not had a chance to use it as of yet due to a maintenance issue and weather (rain). Hopefully this weekend. I really liked the runkeeper and wish I could figure out why the GPS locator would not function properly for me. Might be an Iphone issue...


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

kdrchuck said:


> I like cyclemeter. It got me back to te car once. Without a cell signal it will show u a track just no map. Couple bucks to download. It works and does multi sport.
> 
> They all work.
> 
> ...


I am using cycle meter as well- I don't keep my phone on the bars when I ride so I like that I can throw it in the bag and it will keep track of ride/stop time.

I like the graphs for mph and ascent/descent.

I think I am going to look into the Motion X though.


----------



## isportx (Mar 13, 2012)

Endomondo, excellent multisport app

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I've played with just about all of them...

I always end up going back to either Everytrail, 
Everytrail isn't the most accurate, but honestly, none of them are all that great. They all rely on the limited GPS hardware of the phone. Everytrail is about the easiest to use, has the best off phone support/web page. Has downloadable maps (so if you are in a no cell area you wont have issues with it drawing the map)

MotionX or GPS Kit and Strava are all good also and would be my 2nd choices, but each has issues. 

MotionX is good, accurate but like others stated kinda a busy interface... 
GPS Kit is nice, probably the most accurate of all tied with Strava has the worst "off phone" web viewing of all.. the face book only web page stuff just sucks, plus things like the compass constantly needing resetting (figure 8 thing) and it aborting tracking because of it is a PIA(you can turn it off, but it shouldn't even be there in the first place) It also used to quit when lost cell signal, though it is much better now.
Strava is nice but the constant nagging to shell out $50 a yr or more is annoying. If I were a Pro rider this would be my choice though...
Runtastic Mountain Bike is looking good, but still kinda new-ish and has issues, the adds are down right annoying on the free version many of the flash and blink.
Endomondo just kept quitting every time it lost a cell signal and would stop tracking because it couldn't draw the map  (though I hear that's fixed)

in the end, download the free version of them all and try each on a few rides and see which one you like the interface of the most. they all have their pluses and minuses

there are others also.. pretty much have tried all the freebees I've paid for MontionX and Everytrail as they are both decent, priced right and are a 0ne time pay, not a monthly or yearly subscription like many of the others.


----------



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

iMapMyRide - Awesome! Shows the path you took, miles you went, average speed, elevation change, and you can even type in your weight and height and it will tell you how many calaries you burned. The app is free too. I use it for running and mountain biking (there are different settings). Upload to the free website and keep track of all of your workouts/rides/runs/etc.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

gofastgt said:


> iMapMyRide - Awesome! Shows the path you took, miles you went, average speed, elevation change, and you can even type in your weight and height and it will tell you how many calaries you burned. The app is free too. I use it for running and mountain biking (there are different settings). Upload to the free website and keep track of all of your workouts/rides/runs/etc.


ya.. I liked it too,.. but it's another one that if you don't have a cell connection it can't load the maps.. and it errors/quits... if you only ride where there is good cell you'll be fine.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

ImaFred said:


> Try this program for your computer
> Topofusion
> It's made by a member on here and is really good


I downloaded the free version of this last night and uploaded a few of my GPS tracks. This is pretty much the exact program that I've been looking for. The only thing that I wish that you could do (which maybe you can with the full version) is load alternate maps and have your GPS tracks go on top of them. In other words, if I took a trail map from a park and scanned it to my computer, it would be nice to lay GPS tracks right on top of that. Some of the pre-loaded maps are great for topo and the like, but they don't have very many existing trails on them.

Thanks for the heads-up on this. It's a great tool for sure.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Dougie said:


> The only thing that I wish that you could do (which maybe you can with the full version) is load alternate maps and have your GPS tracks go on top of them. In other words, if I took a trail map from a park and scanned it to my computer, it would be nice to lay GPS tracks right on top of that.


You can easily do this with Google Earth (free).
One of these days I'll write a how-to, but basically what I've done a lot is this:

Start with a scan of a hard copy map or jpg image of a trail network off the web.
Import the image into google earth as an overlay.
Scale and rotate the image by at least 3 known reference points, to align with google earth. Rivers, roads and lakes work great for this.
Trace over the maps' trails in google earth, as tracks. Organize tracks by location or trail network into folders. You can also add GPX files.
Export the folders as KML files.You can email the KML file to your phone and import into GPS kit. This isn't something you can do with any of the other GPS apps, as far as I know. Lets you trace entire trail systems quickly and see where you are in relation to multiple trails as you're moving.

Also...Magelan is blowing out these "toughcases" for the iphone, which give you 2x battery life and improved GPS reception for $80. Although designed for the iPhone 3, the iPhone 4 actually fits & works great.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

FM said:


> You can easily do this with Google Earth (free).
> One of these days I'll write a how-to, but basically what I've done a lot is this:
> 
> Start with a scan of a hard copy map or jpg image of a trail network off the web.
> ...


Cool, thanks I'll try that.


----------



## socalkev (Dec 19, 2011)

I use TAPTALK for MTBR forum!


----------



## Rickard (Apr 15, 2007)

All I've ever used is Strava, and that's because I've never really had the desire to use anything else. The tracking app works well, the website is nicely made, I enjoy the ranking system, and the personal record stuff helps me realize that I'm actually improving when I'm out there. So... another vote for Strava.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

FM said:


> Export the folders as KML files.*You can email the KML file to your phone and import into GPS kit*. This isn't something you can do with any of the other GPS apps, as far as I know. Lets you trace entire trail systems quickly and see where you are in relation to multiple trails as you're moving.


a lot of them do.. Again Everytrail does, as well as will let you upload it to the website where you can edit and such add info and then link back to the phone.



FM said:


> Also...Magelan is blowing out these "toughcases" for the iphone, which give you 2x battery life and improved GPS reception for $80. Although designed for the iPhone 3, the iPhone 4 actually fits & works great.


those look sweet... I have an external battery but it's pretty lane and needs the cord to use. does extend the bat life which is about the worst part of using the Iphone for GPS... might have to get one of those cases this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

SportyPal | Free tracking mobile application for all GPS enabled phones

Best free one as far as I'm concerned. I tried all the free ones and they're all the same so it came down to the app interface and the website interface and for that, you can't beat sportypal. The website also has some rudimentary analysis tools that I use to determine lap times and other statistics.

The pay version allows you to use maps while you ride and some other neat features, but I never tried them (I'm using the free version). I only use it to record my tracks and look at them later on the web.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Corporal Punishment said:


> SportyPal | Free tracking mobile application for all GPS enabled phones
> 
> Best free one as far as I'm concerned. I tried all the free ones and they're all the same so it came down to the app interface and the website interface and for that, you can't beat sportypal. The website also has some rudimentary analysis tools that I use to determine lap times and other statistics.
> 
> The pay version allows you to use maps while you ride and some other neat features, but I never tried them (I'm using the free version). I only use it to record my tracks and look at them later on the web.


haven't tried that one yet... looks interesting. there are a bunch of bad reviews, but it looks like those where older versions.. I'll have to give it a shot..  nice find


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

well tired SportyPal... thing quit out 3 times before I could even start the ride.  Sad cause I kinda liked the nice simple interface about the best yet. :skep:


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

I have always used Everytrail for mapping my ATV trails. It does have some accuracy issues from time to time, but for the most part it is spot on.

Also Tapatalk is awesome.


----------



## natp00 (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you know the MEC application?

It's an app than can DETECT if you had a crash with the bike (or car or motorcycle...) and then AUTOMATICALLY sends SOS msg to whoever you want.

Up to now it's available for iPhone... look for "MEC", Mobile Emergency Call. 

I use it when i'm riding alone...

BR,


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

kdrchuck said:


> I like cyclemeter. It got me back to te car once. Without a cell signal it will show u a track just no map. Couple bucks to download. It works and does multi sport.
> 
> They all work.
> 
> ...


Cyclemeter RAWKS! i love how it emails your map and stats at the end of your ride. Be careful with auto start/stop though. Totally ruined my stats when i forgot to hit stop before getting in my car to hit the next area. Top speed 61mph!!!!! WOAH!!!!!


----------



## m-d-a (Jan 16, 2014)

Are there any apps for iphone that give you a list of trails in your area?


----------



## Zoo1424 (Jul 20, 2010)

m-d-a said:


> Are there any apps for iphone that give you a list of trails in your area?


Singletracks. You can also use the Explore feature of Strava to see where people are riding near you though it breaks it down by segment vs by trail name.

sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

I've tried many of the programs, almost all of them mentioned in this thread and have narrowed it down to two of them for mountain biking. Strava is my go to app because if the rankings and segments. It's a great way to find new trails and also really helps me stay motivated to push myself, if for nothing else to achieve PR's.

That being said, Runtastic MountainBike Pro is IMHO the best MTB app available. The features are superior to Strava but it's missing the most important part for me, the social aspect.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

m-d-a said:


> Are there any apps for iphone that give you a list of trails in your area?


is there a reason you're not just using the computer over the phone? search on the computer,. track on the phone...

On the computer you can use every trail, right in the beginning of the website they have a search window.. type in location and all the local tracks pop up.. almost to many LOL



Ufdah said:


> I've tried many of the programs, almost all of them mentioned in this thread and have narrowed it down to two of them for mountain biking. Strava is my go to app because if the rankings and segments. It's a great way to find new trails and also really helps me stay motivated to push myself, if for nothing else to achieve PR's.
> 
> That being said, Runtastic MountainBike Pro is IMHO the best MTB app available. The features are superior to Strava but it's missing the most important part for me, the social aspect.


then Use runtastic on the phone, and export the gpx file to upload to strava...? Strava is about the WORST gps app for the phones, (it's actually gotten worse over time, not better) is very inaccurate, quits and bugs out if you loose cell reception _(thou I think they somewhat fixed that in one of the last upgrades)_


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

thomllama said:


> then Use runtastic on the phone, and export the gpx file to upload to strava...? Strava is about the WORST gps app for the phones, (it's actually gotten worse over time, not better) is very inaccurate, quits and bugs out if you loose cell reception _(thou I think they somewhat fixed that in one of the last upgrades)_


I actually do that sometimes. It's just a hassle if you're riding multiple times a week. I use Strava to keep track of all my rides and mileage I don't want to forget to do the transfer.

When I'm on a long (multi-hour) ride I usually turn off Cellular Data in the settings and that helps battery life quite a bit. I've also never had Strava quit on me. But, that being said, I might have to start just using Runtastic and doing what it takes to see my results in Strava...


----------



## m-d-a (Jan 16, 2014)

thomllama said:


> is there a reason you're not just using the computer over the phone? search on the computer,. track on the phone...
> 
> On the computer you can use every trail, right in the beginning of the website they have a search window.. type in location and all the local tracks pop up.. almost to many LOL
> )[/I]


I don't always have access to the net but my smart phone does so just checking to see if any apps had a list of trails


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

well Everytrail does...

















m-d-a said:


> I don't always have access to the net but my smart phone does so just checking to see if any apps had a list of trails


----------



## z400jt (Oct 30, 2006)

I use Runtastic but after using the free version for a few weeks I decided to buy the full version and I'm glad I did. I have since deactivated my iPhone and upgraded to a Galaxy S4 but because the full version of Runtastic (full version) allows you to download maps for offline/no service use and the iPhone's GPS works without the phone being activated I have an awesome bike computer.

Like the others Runtastic will automatically sync to a website where you can go and review your ride and then download the TCX or GPX file and upload it to other sites like Strava. It also gives you elevation gain (all the climbing you've done) not just the difference between you're highest and lowest point like MapMyRide. It supports ANT+ heart rate monitors too.

I've used MapMyRide, Strava, and several others but I now use Runtastic for my bike and I even downloaded Runtastic onto my S4 to use while running. I just think it is better.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

z400jt said:


> I use Runtastic but after using the free version for a few weeks I decided to buy the full version and I'm glad I did.....


runtastic is now a pay by the month ... UGgggg Blah.. I don't do pay by the month..


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

thomllama said:


> runtastic is now a pay by the month ... UGgggg Blah.. I don't do pay by the month..


For Runtastic Gold it is but you don't need that feature. z400jt was referring to the paid app which has features the basic app doesn't. To use the full app you do not have to have the paid membership. I agree with him that the paid version is the best one out there and worth it.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

m-d-a said:


> Are there any apps for iphone that give you a list of trails in your area?


Try MTB Project | Mountain Bike Trail Maps. This is a new app released this past spring. As soon as I am able to get an iPhone I am dumping my bike computer. This app shows exactly where you are on the "approved" trail by gps. Also show trails local to your location and if the trail is open or closed (rain).


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

stygz1 said:


> Try MTB Project | Mountain Bike Trail Maps. This is a new app released this past spring. As soon as I am able to get an iPhone I am dumping my bike computer. This app shows exactly where you are on the "approved" trail by gps. Also show trails local to your location and if the trail is open or closed (rain).


website looks interesting.. though it's lacking a LOT of trails and info on the ones it does have... though I think it'll get better/upgraded as time goes on. Worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

thomllama said:


> website looks interesting.. though it's lacking a LOT of trails and info on the ones it does have... though I think it'll get better/upgraded as time goes on. Worth keeping an eye on.


Yea it just got up this past April. There was a write up in a past Dirt Rag mag telling about a woman that was heading up the GPS mapping. I think the trails are growing. Again these are confirmed legal trails. They seem to be missing conyers horse park here in GA. That is the 1996 Olympic course. I plan on using this app when I take a trip to AZ/Sedona this summer. I really should have a local show me around though. I have been reading on singletracks.com and a previous Dirt Rag article about the area and it sounds like a great ride. Just cannot decide if I will rent a Niner Rip 9 or the Trek Remedy.....decisions


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

I am using Runtastic too to log my bicycle activities. Its as reasonable as a GPS program can be on battery and does an ok job at being accurate. The website features and social features are pretty awesome and I dont really do the KOM stuff that Stava offers. So it was an obvious choice.


----------

